# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  احذر دخول المطبخ (قصيدة)

## ماهر أبو حمزة

أتـى للـمــطـبـخ الأغـلـى ** يـذوق الطبـخة الأحلى
فـزمـجر مـثـل ضـرغـامٍ ** عـلـى المسكينة الحُبلى
أهـذا الـطـبخ يـعجبكم؟ ** لـماذا الـطعـم كالدِفلى؟
فقالت: دعك من طبخي ** وعُــدْ للـطابــق الأعـلى
ونم حتّى غروب الشمـــــــــسِ أو قم سبّح المـولى
فـإنّ الأكـل لـم يـنـضـج ** ومـن جـوعٍ فـلـن تَبْلـى
فـقـاطـعـها عـلـى عجـلٍ ** ليـدفـعـها إلى المـجلـى
فـأوصــلـهـا بــلا عــقــلٍ ** ولا قـصـدٍ إلـى المِقـلى
ولـــولا طـــبّ أدمــغـــةٍ ** لـعـدّوه مــن الـقــتـلـى
فـكـونـوا فـي مطابخكم ** كـمـا قـيـسٌ إلى لـيـلى

⁦ماهر أبو حمزة

----------

